# Pneumatische Presse zum Einpressen von Lagern



## FLSP (17 Januar 2022)

Hallo liebes Forum,
bin neu hier und habe eine Frage zu pneumatischen Pressen. 
Kurzum, wie bin ich dazu gekommen:
Unsere Instandhaltung hat einen Auftrag angenommen, eine spezielle pneumatische Presse zu bauen, um Lager in verschiedenste Bauteile einzupressen (nur Handbestückung).
Leider haben sie den Weg zur CE-Kennzeichnung unterschätzt. 
Der Plan wäre, die pneumatische Presse mit einem Pneumatik- Zweihandventil (Festo 576656) nur pneumatisch zu betreiben. 
Dinge wie 

Zweihandschaltung (Abstände zwischen Tastern, Abdeckung über Tastern, etc.) sind klar
Schutz gegen ggf. herausfliegende Komponenten sind ebenso angedacht.
Betriebsanleitung, Risikobeurteilung, etc.
Jetzt besteht aber folgendes Problem:
Laut ISO 16092-4:2020 muss für die Sicherheitsfunktion (bei uns das Zweihandventil) ein PLe erreicht werden. 
Problem ist wohl, dass das oben angeführte Ventil von Festo nur PLc erreicht. 

Gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit den nötigen PL zu erreichen? 
Ist es überhaupt möglich, eine sichere Maschine nur pneumatisch zu betreiben? 


Bin offen für jegliche Vorschläge. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Florian


----------



## Profilator (17 Januar 2022)

Hallo,

mit Verlaub, das kann doch hier nicht die geeignete Plattform sein, um sowas "mal eben" zu beantworten.

Da offensichtlich so gut wie keine Kenntnisse vorliegen, wie ein CE-Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren 
auszusehen hat, kann man doch unmöglich einzelne aus dem "Zusammenhang" gerissene Fragen beantworten.

Da würde man sich ja schon mitschuldig machen.

MfG


----------



## Tommi (17 Januar 2022)

Hallo Florian,

willkommen im Forum.

Ich würde nicht auf die Idee kommen, das rein pneumatisch zu machen.
Das geht glaube ich nicht. Das kann aber die Hotline von
Festo sicher beantworten.
Elektropneumatisch ist alles bis PLe möglich.
Bedenkt, daß das Ganze nicht banal ist...


----------



## ioStart (17 Januar 2022)

Festo hat uns bestätigt, dass folgende Schaltung Pl=d hat (nur beim Ausfahren des Zylinders. Das Einfahren darf keine Gefährdung darstellen/muss mechanisch geschützt sein)



Aber deine Anforderung ist eine andere Welt und wird sicherlich um einige aufwendiger


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2022)

Rein pneumatisch kenne ich keine Lösung für PLe.
Elektropneumatisch kannst du Pressensicherheitsventile einsetzen.
Gibt es zum Beispiel von Norgren.


----------



## FLSP (18 Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für eure Aussagen. 
So wie es aussieht, werden wir wohl oder übel nicht daran vorbei kommen, das Ganze elektropneumatisch auszuführen.

Gruß Florian


----------



## Ralle (18 Januar 2022)

Es wäre auch mal zu  klären, ob das wirklich eine Presse ist oder ob man das auch als Fügen deklarieren kann. Dann kann man das u.U. sicherheitstechnisch anders bewerten?


----------



## MasterOhh (18 Januar 2022)

In meiner alten Firma hatten wir einen ähnlichen Fall. Wir hatten eine Hydraulikpresse gebaut, zum richten von Bauteilen nach dem Schweißen. Uns war auch nicht klar was wir da alles beachten müssen und haben uns an die BGHM gewandt. Die hatten einen Experten für Pressen, der zu uns gekommen ist und uns beraten hat.
An Ende kam raus, dass wir keine Presse bauen, sondern eine Richtvorrichtung. Deswegen galt die C-Norm für Pressen nicht.

Wenn ihr euch also nicht sicher seit was zu tun ist, fragt mal bei eurer BG nach ob die euch beraten können. Habe da eigentlich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die waren immer froh, wenn man sie fragt bevor etwas passiert....


----------



## FLSP (18 Januar 2022)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> In meiner alten Firma hatten wir einen ähnlichen Fall. Wir hatten eine Hydraulikpresse gebaut, zum richten von Bauteilen nach dem Schweißen. Uns war auch nicht klar was wir da alles beachten müssen und haben uns an die BGHM gewandt. Die hatten einen Experten für Pressen, der zu uns gekommen ist und uns beraten hat.
> An Ende kam raus, dass wir keine Presse bauen, sondern eine Richtvorrichtung. Deswegen galt die C-Norm für Pressen nicht.
> 
> Wenn ihr euch also nicht sicher seit was zu tun ist, fragt mal bei eurer BG nach ob die euch beraten können. Habe da eigentlich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die waren immer froh, wenn man sie fragt bevor etwas passiert....


Hallo MasterOhh,
danke für den Ratschlag, ich glaube, das ist wohl das einzig richtige Vorgehen.
Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruß Florian


----------



## det (20 Januar 2022)

Hallo Florian,
schau mal hier. Kann man beim Beuth bekommen. 
*DIN EN ISO 16092-4:2020-12  *
Werkzeugmaschinen-Sicherheit - Pressen - Teil 4: Pneumatische Pressen (ISO 16092-4:2019); Deutsche und Englische Fassung EN ISO 16092-4:2020
Dieses Dokument legt zusätzlich zu ISO 16092-1 die technischen Sicherheitsanforderungen und -Maßnahmen fest, die von Personen zu ergreifen sind, die die Konstruktion, Herstellung und Lieferung ..

So wie das sehe, habt Ihr eine Presse an der Handeinlegearbeiten durchgeführt werden. Das ist Ple mit Kat4. Da kommt Ihr um die C-Norm 16092 nicht herum. In der stehen auch viele andere Normen die beachtet werden müssen.

Viel Erfolg und Grüße 
Detlef


----------

